# Csa c282-09



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MadDawg said:


> Has anyone had a chance to see what changes were made to the C282 code with reference to emergency backup power requirements? More specifically, what the requirement is for onsite fuel storage.
> 
> I know in the previous code, there was a requirement to have 8 hours of fuel on site. With the cost effectiveness of natural gas units, I have installed a few of them. The problem is if the system is installed for life safety systems, then these units will not meet code. I believe that there was a code change recently to allow 2 hour on site storage, and there are automatic switch over regulators for liquid propane backup, but the unit I am looking to put in would be a large unit for a water treatment plant, and that would still be too much LP to store.
> 
> ...


You should post this in the Canadian code forum


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> You should post this in the Canadian code forum


Are the country specific forums on this site??

I am just feeling my way around this website as I just joined.

Thanks


----------



## scottcsexton (May 16, 2010)

Ok....can anyone find out about the following question...
If a person who has hardware(stainless steel) inside of there body. Ie broken pelvis repair with wires and a chain... What will happen when said person becomes the path to ground. Will said hardware become like the internal wires of a toaster? Master electrician who may never work again. So give it to me real fellas. If there are any engineers out there can answer this would be great.


----------

